

Industry, Ingenuity, and Fracture: On John McPhee - samclemens
http://lareviewofbooks.org/essay/industry-ingenuity-and-fracture-on-john-mcphee

======
xherberta
Time better spent: Structure by John McPhee
[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/01/14/structure](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/01/14/structure)

------
jfb
John McPhee is a National treasure.

------
ableal
_" five-volume survey of the geological history of America"_

(I don't have a point, I just like the phrase.)

~~~
pholbrook
Said book - Annals of the Former World - is only $5.99 in Kindle form at
Amazon. It's far from my favorite work of McPhee's, but $5.99 is quite a
bargain.

[http://www.amazon.com/Annals-Former-World-John-McPhee-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Annals-Former-World-John-McPhee-
ebook/dp/B005H0O8KQ)

